# RE: Behr Premium Plus Ultra eggshell



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

*RE: Behr Premium Plus Ultra eggshell*

I just painted a stairwell and a few rooms with Behr Premium Plus Ultra eggshell...The customer already bought the paint so I said OK....


Positives:


1...It is a very thick paint and hides extemely well...This was a medium greyish green over white.

2...It dries pretty quick and you can mud over it in spots after a few hours and sand the mud without any problems....I used a quick drying mud 1.5 hours after the first coat...

3...The eggshell has a nice low sheen look to it.

4...The can says it is a primer and paint in one...I suppose that it would be good for new drywall,just like BM's Aura....I'll bet that 2 coats over new drywall would be good...[never tried it.]

5...Cost is very reasonable,about $30/gallon for contractors at Home Depot.

6...Paint goes pretty far. A lower stairwell,one bedroom and closet took 2 gallons.{2 coats}

7...Rolling was average with a micro-fibre 15 ml sleeve.

Negatives:

1...It is very thick paint,and I compare the application to BM"s Aura paint...If you treat it like any other paint it will sag on the ceiling cuts...I spent considerable time with a BM extra firm brush trying to remove the excessive paint...This meant more back and forth movements with the brush,otherwise the weight of the paint would make it sag.

2...slight odour to this paint.

It is advisable to thin this paint when cutting after some experimenting...Flotrol works better than plain water.

Conclusion:

It is a good paint,especially for the money...I compare it to Aura in terms of hiding power and thickness...I probably will stick with Ben and ICI's Lifemaster paints because they are low VOC and are easier to cut in without needing to thin it.

I have used this paint in the past...I helped a friend out on a job and it was a very light grey over a medium taupe...It required a great deal of backrolling to do it in 2 coats...I personally would have done 3 coats,but his customer found it acceptable....I've had to go 3 coats with Aura as well in some colours,so you can't complain too much about this paint.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Interesting. Never had a problem with sagging. My experience cutting required a thin cut due to great coverage. Possibly too soft of brush may cause false sense of millage resulting in unnecessarily heavy cuts. Heavy cuts are never a good thing. 

Just throwing that out there. Thanks for sharing your experience with it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Interesting. Never had a problem with sagging. My experience cutting required a thin cut due to great coverage. Possibly too soft of brush may cause false sense of millage resulting in unnecessarily heavy cuts. Heavy cuts are never a good thing.
> 
> Just throwing that out there. Thanks for sharing your experience with it.


 
Like I said above,I used a BM extra firm brush...I never have problems with any paint sagging when doing my normal cuts with the exception of Aura...It was only the horizontal,ceiling cuts that needed a thinner cut than normal,otherwise it would sag.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> .It was only the horizontal,ceiling cuts that needed a thinner cut than normal,otherwise it would sag.


Gravity strikes again!!! :jester:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Gravity strikes again!!! :jester:


How did the chemists forget about a little thing called gravity when developing Aura?...Very,very few paints sag and unfortunately for you,your Cadillac line,Aura, is one of them.:yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> How did the chemists forget about a little thing called gravity when developing Aura?...Very,very few paints sag and unfortunately for you,your Cadillac line,Aura, is one of them.:yes:


The only time ive seen it sag is when its improperly applied. Guilty of having it happen myself the first time I used it. I had a skip in my cut line, I went back to fix it...and had a sag from that. Had I waited until it was dry, it wouldnt have been a problem.

I did use Behr a few years ago on some interior windows ( the regular "Ultra"). It flowed and looked really nice at first. After about 45 minutes I came back to find a wrinkled mess sliding down the inside casings. Absolutely no adhesion.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> The only time ive seen it sag is when its improperly applied. Guilty of having it happen myself the first time I used it. I had a skip in my cut line, I went back to fix it...and had a sag from that. Had I waited until it was dry, it wouldnt have been a problem.
> 
> I did use Behr a few years ago on some interior windows ( the regular "Ultra"). It flowed and looked really nice at first. After about 45 minutes I came back to find a wrinkled mess sliding down the inside casings. Absolutely no adhesion.


Improperly applied for Aura...You need to put it on exceedingly thin so it's a pain in the azz to apply..I've painted for 20 years and rarely do I have to adjust my cutting methods for 99% of the paints on the market...Aura is even worse for trim,especially the inside corners of door frames...It sags unless you spend a lot of time thinning it out with your brush....

I can make any paint work,but the easier it is to apply the better for me...I don't want to dikk around with thick paints like Aura and Behr ultra...BTW, the Behr ultra didn't sag nearly as much as Aura..Aura is in a league by inself in that regard...

You always hear that there is a learning curve to applying Aura...I learned that it is a pain to apply that thick crap thin enough NOT to sag or run....I painted a 6,000 sq foot home with Aura....It looked great when I was finished..I can make most paints look great,that's not the point...I didn't enjoy the extra care it took to make Aura look good...Aura is thick as glue and really slows you down...Adding BM's equivalent of Flotrol to Aura makes it sag even more because of the longer open time.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> Improperly applied for Aura...You need to put it on exceedingly thin so it's a pain in the azz to apply..I've painted for 20 years and rarely do I have to adjust my cutting methods for 99% of the paints on the market...Aura is even worse for trim,especially the inside corners of door frames...It sags unless you spend a lot of time thinning it out with your brush....
> 
> I can make any paint work,but the easier it is to apply the better for me...I don't want to dikk around with thick paints like Aura and Behr ultra...BTW, the Behr ultra didn't sag nearly as much as Aura..Aura is in a league by inself in that regard...
> 
> You always hear that there is a learning curve to applying Aura...I learned that it is a pain to apply that thick crap thin enough NOT to sag or run....I painted a 6,000 sq foot home with Aura....It looked great when I was finished..I can make most paints look good,that's not the point...I didn't enjoy the extra care it took to make Aura look good...Aura is thick as glue and really slows you down...Adding BM's equivalent of Flotrol to Aura makes it sag even more because of the longer open time.


Aura has a great consistency right outa the can. Regal seems thicker to me. The only thing I found difficult about working with Aura is slowing down to go faster. Basically, you cant cut super fast because it has a slower release from the brush. Could be the brush though, I like the Wooster Alpha. Rolling, you have to just trust the paint. You can really only lay off your last pass because it sets up real quick. It looks weird as its drying, and is really tempting to go back and roll over it. You just have to leave it and know it'll be fine.

Ive never used the extender, didnt ever feel the need. Even on a 16' high X 40' long wall I did in my house. Kendall Charcoal HC-166, 1-coat over 200 flat off white. Plus I had to work around all my kitchen cabinets on that wall, not a single problem, and im a lousy painter :thumbsup:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I tried 3-4 different brushes with Aura and settled with BM's extra firm 2.5" angle....That was the brush that the Benj Moore store owner recommended to me..He found it on the computer..That was the brush specifically recommended for applying Aura...The extra stiffness definitely worked better than the other brushes. 

I only use Flotrol or extender for cutting if the paint is too thick....I didn't feel that Aura or Behr ultra needed anything for the roll.

And like I said above, I didn't have any problems with the finished product,and I'm an exceptional painter...It was in the application of said product that slowed me down...In my view a product like Aura costing north of $60/gallon should make my job easier...Unlike you,I'm a professional painter so the faster more efficient Iam,the more money I make.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> Unlike you,I'm a professional painter so the faster more efficient Iam,the more money I make.


Exactly, efficiency is key and will lead to speed. Being more efficient beats speed every time.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Hilarious - Retailer telling painter how to paint. 

"No no no, you're doing it all wrong. The stuff that costs double is three times as good if you move four times slower."


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Exactly, efficiency is key and will lead to speed. Being more efficient beats speed every time.


 
Not exactly..I prefer both speed AND efficiency...Combine the two and you have gold.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Hilarious - Retailer telling painter how to paint.
> 
> "No no no, you're doing it all wrong. The stuff that costs double is three times as good if you move four times slower."


1 coat with Aura Matte. The walls were the same color as the ceiling. Yes, slower was faster in this case bud


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't go around telling retailers how to make more money on their sales by selling their products for less. 

But it would work. If you lost a dollar on every can of Aura think of how many 2.5" brushes you could sell! Cmon, you gotta wrap your head around this. For every 500 gallons of aura you sell you'll sell another brush. Volume volume volume. Well chit that's $10.00 profit for a mere 490$!

Or to look at aura another way. For every thirty dollars I spend on paint I can pay someone around fifteen and make around fifteen $. The extra thirty on the aura gallon costs me the labor, the profit and the ability to even bid competitively for the job.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> 1 coat with Aura Matte. The walls were the same color as the ceiling. Yes, slower was faster in this case bud





Hmmmm...Wasn't that the mantra of all Benjamin Moore retailers when Aura first came out?...They all claimed that it was a one coat paint,but I rarely [if ever] hear that any more,...Are you subtlety suggesting that Aura is a one coat paint?:whistling2:....and I did see the qualifer,"in this case"....That's not exactly an assurance that a professional painter can count on....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Or to look at aura another way. For every thirty dollars I spend on paint I can pay someone around fifteen and make around fifteen $. The extra thirty on the aura gallon costs me the labor, the profit and the ability to even bid competitively for the job.


That $10 is costing you a job? Wow. On a 20 gallon job we're talking $200...thats pricing you out?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> Hmmmm...Wasn't that the mantra of all Benjamin Moore retailers when Aura first came out?...They all claimed that it was a one coat paint,but I rarely [if ever] hear that any more,...Are you subtely suggesting that Aura is a one coat paint?:whistling2:


No it could have used 2 coats most likely. But it looks darn good after just 1 so I left it. Besides, I have a 2yr old so its toasted already :jester: They never touted it as a 1 coat paint.


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

The original post included a comment about Behr Premium Plus being a primer, and probably working for new drywall as a primer if two coated. That's exactly correct. Devoe Regency is changing to be a primer/finish to compete with Behr Premium Plus, with the same disclaimer that it is for new drywall priming. Not intended to be a stain blocking primer, or a bonding primer. Almost all paints that are a primer/finish will be intended for drywall only. You all new that already, just saying (incase someone didn't and might find this helpful). The only paints that should be considered primers for bonding are water based alkyd mixes such as Regal and Mirrolac Speed. I believe SW makes one also. Great bonding paints for going over glossy finishes. I don't know of any paints that would be considered stain blockers. Oils do ok, but not latex finishes. Maybe someone can say otherwise and let us know of one.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> No it could have used 2 coats most likely. But it looks darn good after just 1 so I left it. Besides, I have a 2yr old so its toasted already :jester: They never touted it as a 1 coat paint.


What?...It needed TWO coats?.. "No it could have used 2 coats most likely".....What was the purpose of writing "1 coat with Aura Matte. The walls were the same color as the ceiling. Yes, slower was faster in this case bud."...How does that apply to a professional painter?....Slower was faster for YOU because you did a half azzed job that needed two coats and you only painted one coat...{according to YOU}.

And yes, it was touted very heavily as a one coat paint when it was first introduced.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know about all this other stuff, but I do have some things to say about Premium PLus Ultra. I never would have bought it on my own (mostly on principle) but I did a bedroom for my brother and sister in law one weekend and she picked up the paint at Homer Depot. At first I'm thinking oh crap, there goes another two hours of my Saturday, but when I used it I was pleasantly surprised. Well, shocked actually. 

She had picked a color called Sharkie Grey or Sharkie Fin Grey or something. The existing color, I'm told, was called "Gourd", a deep orangey that I thought I'd have trouble covering with this light color. From the second I put it on the wall for my first cut I could tell it had excellent coverage, and I could have stopped at one coat without anyone knowing (but of course, that's not the type of in-law I am).

I didn't have any problems with sagging, and this was with eggshell over a satin. I didn't like the smell too much and found it lingered quite a few days after. And for my taste, it seemed a little glossy for an eggshell. 

For us Pros who do two coats as a matter of practice, I don't see it having too much of a benefit. But for a DIY'er who can buy half the paint and get an acceptable finish, well... I like the advantages of being able to patch with hot mud and not have to prime, as I did with this job with no flashing. I've been using a lot of BM Regal Select lately and found that you can coat bare patches and not have flashing after one coat, a whole new world for me in paint. Why haven't they always been doing this?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> That $10 is costing you a job? Wow. On a 20 gallon job we're talking $200...thats pricing you out?


Uh, 20x30 = $600.00 And yes, with a little mark up on the material that would price me out of a typical 2k interior repaint. 

There'll be guys who say you're not marketing enough and that's why the price is the deciding factor. This assumes the consumer is an idiot with no economic foresight (like how long paint that's warrantied for a lifetime actually lasts when you have a toddler or any kind of normal lifestyle), or how long they're going to live in the home, or how much all the other contractors are charging. Where supply and demand intersect = price.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Like some of you, I got backed into a project using Ultra Premium Plus. The problem is that it's not covering in two or sometimes THREE coats. The color change is pretty dramatic going from SG yellow to EG dark colors. The stuff is certainly thick and has good distance, but just isn't up to this job. 

I am going to try some experimenting with a few others over the next few days and see what I can learn here. I've had some impressive covers with ben in two coats and I want to give that a shot. For $30ish a gallon, the Ultra is a bit of a pain to work with and all things considered at this point I think there are better paints out there for comparable prices. 

My question for you guys that have used it more and like it...In what specific situation would you seek out this paint?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wood. That's crazy. I posted a video of their satin doing almost full coverage with stock white over chocolate brown semi gloss. Had never ran over 2 coats.


----------



## Painter One (Feb 5, 2012)

I recently had somebody from NJ moving here to TN insist on Behr but we have a local manufacturer call Ferrel Calhoun that makes a very good cheaper paint and Behr is not popular here. I generally use SW Promar 200, but it is looking chalkier than it used too and it is not cheap, maybe I will try Behr again, but I didn't like the way it brushed on trim about a decade ago when I tried it. I do know this, when I lived in some apartments a few years back, the OCD landlord had done a sloppy job on the kitchen cabs with white semi Behr, but they were not peeling anywhere and you could scrub them very hard.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

tell me more,,i find this interesting.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

high fibre said:


> tell me more,,i find this interesting.


Lol I'm going to go make some popcorn.  This can't end good :no:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Good strategy. Even if all the current Behr threads vanish without a trace, like HF's did yesterday, there will always be old ones to dig up. 
Maybe they need to start a sub forum where all these Behr threads can go to die. :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Good strategy. Even if all the current Behr threads vanish without a trace, like HF's did yesterday, there will always be old ones to dig up.
> Maybe they need to start a sub forum where all these Behr threads can go to die. :jester:


Just shoot me now.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

This site is losing its behrings


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Good strategy. Even if all the current Behr threads vanish without a trace, like HF's did yesterday, there will always be old ones to dig up.
> Maybe they need to start a sub forum where all these Behr threads can go to die. :jester:


I have a pretty sensible idea, if you have no interest in behr, ignore the thread. it's kind of like your teeth, if you ignore them they go away. It just seems that all the behr haters, can't resist but post. restraint fellas restraint


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Good Idea! no wait, I blew it...

:whistling2::blink:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Whether or not Behr is good paint or not is missing the point. What are you selling other than cheap labor if you use behr? Behr/Home Depot is not exactly the image you want to portray to the homeowner when trying to charge for a professional service.
If guys like to do blow and go apartment painting and can realize a high profit margin doing 'fast' work and behr helps in those endeavors - then that's great. But for the residential high end market, why would you?


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

plainpainter said:


> Whether or not Behr is good paint or not is missing the point. What are you selling other than cheap labor if you use behr? Behr/Home Depot is not exactly the image you want to portray to the homeowner when trying to charge for a professional service.
> If guys like to do blow and go apartment painting and can realize a high profit margin doing 'fast' work and behr helps in those endeavors - then that's great. But for the residential high end market, why would you?


Because when the Home owner sees that you used paint that they can get for cheap and you charge them exorbitant amounts of money. your reputation will follow you and soon you will be out of work or doing low end habitat for the homeless.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

plainpainter said:


> Whether or not Behr is good paint or not is missing the point. What are you selling other than cheap labor if you use behr? Behr/Home Depot is not exactly the image you want to portray to the homeowner when trying to charge for a professional service.
> If guys like to do blow and go apartment painting and can realize a high profit margin doing 'fast' work and behr helps in those endeavors - then that's great. But for the residential high end market, why would you?


 So, no box store paint for high end work... Got it, makes scene..... 

But what about Plain old painting 

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wje said:


> This site is losing its behrings


Naw, just another pt cycle. The mods will do what is best.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ah,ah,ahhhhh

never mind


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a great idea. Instead of banning individuals, we will allow them access only to a new Behr subform.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I have a great idea. Instead of banning individuals, we will allow them access only to a new Behr subform.


That would be interesting. How many of the bear haters would lurk the forum just to see what verbal vomit is being spread across the pt forum? I think Paul should be assigned as the primary mod. I would ignore the subsection if Paul was not the mod.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I have a great idea. Instead of banning individuals, we will allow them access only to a new Behr subform.


Doesn't it already exist @ jack'spack dot com ?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That would be interesting. How many of the bear haters would lurk the forum just to see what verbal vomit is being spread across the pt forum? I think Paul should be assigned as the primary mod. I would ignore the subsection if Paul was not the mod.


I agree. That is a demographic that doesn't respond well to politically correct or polite moderation.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Doesn't it already exist @ jack'spack dot com ?


lol PJ will move on to the next biggest thing within the next 5yrs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lol PJ will move on to the next biggest thing within the next 5yrs.


What could be bigger than this? He is adroit at hedging his bets tho...

:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> What could be bigger than this? He is adroit at hedging his bets tho...
> 
> :jester:


Paint companies are very competitive. Valspar has been watching bear closely so a new thing can come down the pipe shortly.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Paint companies are very competitive. Valspar has been watching bear closely so a new thing can come down the pipe shortly.


Oh come on...if Brian jumped ship he would lose all credibility. Oh, wait...nevermind.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Oh come on...if Brian jumped ship he would lose all credibility. Oh, wait...nevermind.


Brian who?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Brian who?


The creator of that whole shenanigan...I don't remember his last name. 

Reminds me of a buddy of mine...a FAST painter, like world class...but spread way too much paint for too long by himself. Developed this odd alter ego and began discussing his own activities in the third person under a nome de plume. Sad story. Painting is a funny occupation if you don't run a proper business. 

You can literally run yourself silly.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

DeanV said:


> I have a great idea. Instead of banning individuals, we will allow them access only to a new Behr subform.


It seems like the Behr Haters are the ones that make these threads go on forever. Do you realize that? :notworthy:
The haters should create a "Behr Haters Sub Forum" and leave the "Behr Users" live in peace...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The creator of that whole shenanigan...I don't remember his last name.
> 
> Reminds me of a buddy of mine...a FAST painter, like world class...but spread way too much paint for too long by himself. Developed this odd alter ego and began discussing his own activities in the third person under a nome de plume. Sad story. Painting is a funny occupation if you don't run a proper business.
> 
> You can literally run yourself silly.


I knew a Brian once, but I think gave up on the redundancy of pt. 



MuraCoat said:


> It seems like the Behr Haters are the ones that make these threads go on for ever. Do you realize that? :notworthy:


Or maybe the bear lovers that bump an old dead thread.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I knew a Brian once, but I think gave up on the redundancy of pt.
> 
> 
> Or maybe the bear lovers that bump an old dead thread.


Lately, I have been finding the well known but little used ignore feature of vbulletin to be absolute bliss.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Lately, I have been finding the well known but little used ignore feature of vbulletin to be absolute bliss.


I think I would miss out on the Archie Bunkers of the PT world if I used the ignore feature. This is where the mods have the upper hand with their ban sticks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I think I would miss out on the Archie Bunkers of the PT world if I used the ignore feature. This is where the mods have the upper hand with their ban sticks.


I think the Archie Bunker of pt is 'basco, and I love reading his stuff.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I think the Archie Bunker of pt is 'basco, and I love reading his stuff.


I don't think Tambasco has quite reached his full potential yet, but what do I really know?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MuraCoat said:


> It seems like the Behr Haters are the ones that make these threads go on forever. Do you realize that? :notworthy:
> The haters should create a "Behr Haters Sub Forum" and leave the "Behr Users" live in peace...


Are you really in your 50s?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Paint companies are very competitive. Valspar has been watching bear closely so a new thing can come down the pipe shortly.


Its why they bought Ace ala Clark and Kennsington. 

Its very similar to behr. Shame because neither are 0 voc to my knowledge so in a few years they will both be gone.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I think the Archie Bunker of pt is 'basco, and I love reading his stuff.


Some of it is freaking brilliant.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

*RE: Behr Premium Plus Ultra eggshell*

Have used it in the past, good product I think.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

**** :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I don't think Tambasco has quite reached his full potential yet, but what do I really know?


 
now, don't be so overly optomistic:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> What could be bigger than this? He is adroit at hedging his bets tho...
> 
> :jester:


 
adroit :blink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Lately, I have been finding the well known but little used ignore feature of vbulletin to be absolute bliss.


 
I hope you all have noticed how I completely ignored post #47and 57:whistling2:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Northwest_painter said:


> Because when the Home owner sees that you used paint that they can get for cheap and you charge them exorbitant amounts of money. your reputation will follow you and soon you will be out of work or doing low end habitat for the homeless.


Seriously! Lets take SW Pro Mar for an example .The percentage of contractors here that use the Pro Mar lines on all their jobs is pretty high. Pro Mar is not a high end paint. It has a high shelf price tag that is in plain sight for the home owner to see when they come in to SW. This makes them think its a high end paint that you are using on their home. Little do they know what contractors really pay for this product, yet charge the HO the ridiculous full shelf price and sometimes add to that for pick up and delivery. So your analogy as stated above would also apply to the Pro Mar lines which is not a high end grade of SW paint that so many contractors use. Lets not judge a paint by its brand name or its high price tag, judge it by its ability to perform.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

loaded brush said:


> Seriously! Lets take SW Pro Mar for an example .The percentage of contractors here that use the Pro Mar lines on all their jobs is pretty high. Pro Mar is not a high end paint. It has a high shelf price tag that is in plain sight for the home owner to see when they come in to SW. This makes them think its a high end paint that you are using on their home. Little do they know what contractors really pay for this product, yet charge the HO the ridiculous full shelf price and sometimes add to that for pick up and delivery. So your analogy as stated above would also apply to the Pro Mar lines which is not a high end grade of SW paint that so many contractors use. Lets not judge a paint by its brand name or its high price tag, judge it by its ability to perform.


bless you.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

loaded brush said:


> Seriously! Lets take SW Pro Mar for an example .The percentage of contractors here that use the Pro Mar lines on all their jobs is pretty high. Pro Mar is not a high end paint. It has a high shelf price tag that is in plain sight for the home owner to see when they come in to SW. This makes them think its a high end paint that you are using on their home. Little do they know what contractors really pay for this product, yet charge the HO the ridiculous full shelf price and sometimes add to that for pick up and delivery. So your analogy as stated above would also apply to the Pro Mar lines which is not a high end grade of SW paint that so many contractors use. Lets not judge a paint by its brand name or its high price tag, judge it by its ability to perform.


Sounds like false advertisement to the consumer on the part of Sherwin Williams. Kind of like a blitz.

But I have actually found that the behr ultra is much better than the Promar Series.

I think the painters in this forum, are hung up specifically on the brand name itself. did you ever hear one of these behr haters, state that anything by Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore is not a quality product?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

MuraCoat said:


> I think the painters in this forum, are hung up specifically on the brand name itself.


Really?

Can't think of anyone here that might apply to.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Really? Here is my brief summary of the brands I use:

BM: WB satin impervo too shiny, Advance does not spray easily, Aura dries to fast for trim work. Adhesion takes longer to develop than our other trim enamels we use. Great for brushing, not always for spraying. Crowded product line in some areas. But, trying lots of new stuff which I appreciate.

Graham: Pastel coverage weak. Roller spatter on ceramic flat that pushed us to BM for interior walls and Cabot's for exterior stain. Best spraying trim enamel we use, decent at brushing but BM is better there. First true "washable flat". Ceramathane is very durable and works great often but yellows too much for a WB and can be quirky at times (fisheyes over itself at times).

SW: Duration matte too shiny and has weird texture. No mattes in other lines, maybe in their newest one but not cashmere, superpaint, etc. Do not like their way of pricing stuff, seems arbitrary and random.

Valspar: Lowes could not make gallons of paint match to save their lives off a computer tinted. Zenith line has promise for wood finishing.

Behr: PPU seemed decent, could use it if needed. PP not good, would not use it. Testing in shop does not show miraculous coverage in reds or other colors.

California: 2010 exterior awesome and our favorite applying exterior paint. Freshcoat not a huge fan (bad coverage in white). Stormstain seems good, limited experience (not readily available here). 

PPG: Manor Hall seems very nice for a standard exterior paint. Applies nicely, good coverage, good leveling, etc. Good coverage in white. 6-2 is a great primer. 


ML Campbell: Agualente has been good to us, do not trust it with ,high moisture environments though due to water spotting that dries out but could be an issue down the road. Agualente primer is great but it clump up once opened in the bucket.

General Finishes: endurovar is good stuff. In 90% humidity, had a hard time have it not run when spraying (shocking, I know....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I can make a laundry list if products from SW and BM I don't like. 

Here's my normal line up. 

Trim I use SW proclassic or Advance not a big impervo fan and Aura semi sucks. I haven't tried SW Solo yet. 

Rentals or clean ups PM 200 either flat or low sheen the eggshell is too shiny. I didnt like BM Super Spec but haven't tried the gennex version. 

Mid Grade is SW cashmere or Regal. I used to like SuperPaint but it's been sucking lately especially in flat. The paint seems to really drag over itself on the second coat. I get both Cashmere and SuperPaint for $32 a gal. I'll use duration sometimes too which I like. 

Higher end is Aura. I've tried Emerald but I didn't care for it and the smell was a turn off. 

I do agree the list price for 200 at $57 a gal is a big fat joke. :yes:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I could also list the products that I don't like. 

A couple would be SW qualikote. It was way to thick and took a lot of effort to make it look good. 
Solo, I also found to be really thick. And didn't have the "bite" I was after. 


My go to products have been. 

Promar 400 flat 
Pm 200 low sheen or reg egshell
All surface enamel trim. 
For regular residential repaints. 

Iv been using the A-100 with good results for exteriors to. 

I haven't tried the emerald or duration yet but the opulence worked well for me coverage and spread ability wise 

I don't use Bm here as their customer service is really lacking but when I did have to use them I loved the regal select. That has probably got to be my favorite interior paint to use


----------

